# Sheltie Pups - Who to keep????



## Liz

Everyine has been so serious on the forum I thought some puppy pics might lighten things up. We are still trying to decide if and who to keep. 16 week old shelties. The white is the boy - Domino and the bi-black is the girl - Dixie.

View attachment 4436
View attachment 4437
View attachment 4438
View attachment 4439


----------



## hmbutler

Liz said:


> Everyine has been so serious on the forum I thought some puppy pics might lighten things up. We are still trying to decide if and who to keep. 16 week old shelties. The white is the boy - Domino and the bi-black is the girl - Dixie.
> 
> View attachment 4436
> View attachment 4437
> View attachment 4438
> View attachment 4439


THEY'RE BOTH SO SUPER DUPER CUTE!! I vote keep both :thumb: hehe


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I LOOOOOVE Dom still!!! 

Dixie is adorable......but Dom is....OH SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz

You all are alot of help. LOL I can't decide either. I am calling on some friends who have been breeding shelties forever to give me their input. I hate choosing. They are sweet.


----------



## cprcheetah

I really am drawn to the 3rd picture, Domino? They are all super cute though.


----------



## swolek

Oh man, they're both so cute and gorgeous!

I'd probably pick Dixie, though .


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Bring them to me...Ill choose for you....cause ya know, which ever **ONE** I bring back you can have!!:tongue:


----------



## Caty M

Dixie! Female dogs are the best! Super cute!


----------



## DaneMama

Gorgeous babies! I vote for Dixie too! She's a doll!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Another Dixie vote.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Sounds like Dom is coming to Abi!!!!:lol: LOL :laugh: 


Jk:wink:


----------



## minnieme

Scarlett_O' said:


> Sounds like Dom is coming to Abi!!!!:lol: LOL :laugh:
> 
> 
> Jk:wink:


We might have to fight for him..... :wink:

I don't know...I've ALWAYS had female dogs so I admit I'm partial to them...but maybe that will all change when/if we get a boy dog (Carl saw one on the rescue site ... a male he said he WANTS...nuts).

:focus: Sorry...but I love the lady dogs!!!


----------



## hmbutler

minnieme said:


> We might have to fight for him..... :wink:
> 
> I don't know...*I've ALWAYS had female dogs so I admit I'm partial to them*...but maybe that will all change when/if we get a boy dog (Carl saw one on the rescue site ... a male he said he WANTS...nuts).
> 
> :focus: Sorry...but I love the lady dogs!!!


I'm that way with male dogs!! I've always had (and now have) male dogs and female cats... it's just the way it's meant to be in my head haha. Maybe if I ever get my rescue, it might be a girl :biggrin:


----------



## meggels

Whomever the third picture is, Dixie I think, gets my vote  Love her side shot!


----------



## chowder

well, just going on personality, I vote for the boy. My boy dogs are totally devoted love bugs compared to all my girl dogs. You can't pry my boys off me. Not that my girls aren't sweet too, just in a different way. I know that Chelsy would prefer that we just keep adding more boys to the house and keep her as queen bee!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

Going just purely on looks, I would choose Domino. What a sweet face.........Choosing one is hard, especially if you like them both.......

I always go with my gut feeling, and the pups personality, over looks.......never gone wrong with this.

Having said that......when I went to pick out my Kai last year I was hoping for a blue. Kai was the only blue pup in the litter  but, she scored just how I hoped on the puppy personality test, and she immediately seemed to gravitate to me. I also knew that a female would fit better in our household for Ari (he LOVES the girls). I just lucked out that she was everything I was looking for, but i would have been willing to go with another pup if I new she wasn't the best choice.

Good luck!


----------



## Scarlett_O'

chowder said:


> well, just going on personality, I vote for the boy. My boy dogs are totally devoted love bugs compared to all my girl dogs. You can't pry my boys off me. Not that my girls aren't sweet too, just in a different way. *I know that Chelsy would prefer that we just keep adding more boys to the house and keep her as queen bee!*


HAHA, that is SOOO how my sister's 15 year old Lhasa is!LOL She was PERFECTLY fine with Beau(who was actually ruler of all) and Hub(who is TOTALLY whipped by her)....and then Jazzy comes along and doesnt listen to a darn thing she "says"....my Mum said that Bonnie still looks at her like "WHY?? WHHHHYYYYY?!!?!!?"LOL :lol:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Dixie from Mollie, Windy and me too!!

Not that Domino isn't cute, he gorgeous too. But, there's something about Dixie!


----------



## rannmiller

I'm also a huge fan of the lady dogs so I'd choose Dixie, plus she has such a sweet face! Do you want/need a male or female for your breeding/showing program right now?


----------



## Liz

You guys are great! We are leaning towards Dixie just because she can be shown in more venues. Domino is a doll but AKC won't allow whites so we would be restricted to UKC and Int'l which is not a huge deal. We don't breed often, I just try to breed all at once then take a long, long break. So Dixie looks like the keeper - now we just have to wait and be sure she makes height. She is a tiny thing but very full of herself - you can see it in her pics. Domino is more of a sweetheart. Thanks all for the votes.


----------



## magicre

number two picture has my vote. is that the boy? if so, he can come to my house. abi, you have enough dogs 

i know you can't keep both, although that would be my first choice.


----------



## luvMyBRT

How on earth would you pick?? They are both just as cute as can be! Which ever one you don't keep I will! :0)


----------



## PDXdogmom

Our first family dog was a sheltie. Such sweethearts and so loyal. I love the 3rd photo also (assuming Dixie?)


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Well, I've met them both in person (haha, rest of forum!), and I gotta say that Dom is one of the best little snuggle buggies ever. So I pick him. But Dixi is super cute. SUPER cute. So I pick her too. But Dom is also super cute, and I bet Dixi is a great snuggler too, so.... gah! I give up! The only logical choice is to keep 'em both!!!


----------



## magicre

Ania's Mommy said:


> Well, I've met them both in person (haha, rest of forum!), and I gotta say that Dom is one of the best little snuggle buggies ever. So I pick him. But Dixi is super cute. SUPER cute. So I pick her too. But Dom is also super cute, and I bet Dixi is a great snuggler too, so.... gah! I give up! The only logical choice is to keep 'em both!!!


did gardening in the dark with a flashlight and a sweatshirt make you a little schitzy?

i think you should take one, since you only have one. that seems logical to me. ania needs a playmate.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

You know, it very well could have caused me to loose my mind. It's not right, I tell ya! Gardening in October...

Just to be clear, I "liked" this part of your quote:


magicre said:


> did gardening in the dark with a flashlight and a sweatshirt make you a little schitzy?


NOT this part:


> i think you should take one, since you only have one. that seems logical to me. ania needs a playmate.


We are happy to only have one baby at the moment. But if we weren't, I'd totally take Domino. Or maybe Dixi...


----------



## Liz

It so nice to have the help of others who can't make up their minds. :wink:LOL, Thanks for your kind comments, this litter was fanatastic and I really love having a hard time deciding who to keep, the alternative is that I failed in breeding top quality (I don't like that) I am glad they are lovely but it makes my life hard in a good way. I love puppies and am really enjoying these.:happy:


----------



## magicre

Ania's Mommy said:


> You know, it very well could have caused me to loose my mind. It's not right, I tell ya! Gardening in October...
> 
> Just to be clear, I "liked" this part of your quote:
> 
> 
> NOT this part:
> 
> 
> We are happy to only have one baby at the moment. But if we weren't, I'd totally take Domino. Or maybe Dixi...


you liked it....you just don't want to admit it.....because then you'll have to confess to ania that you've looked at other dogs and you've been UNFAITHFUL.


----------



## magicre

Liz said:


> It so nice to have the help of others who can't make up their minds. :wink:LOL, Thanks for your kind comments, this litter was fanatastic and I really love having a hard time deciding who to keep, the alternative is that I failed in breeding top quality (I don't like that) I am glad they are lovely but it makes my life hard in a good way. I love puppies and am really enjoying these.:happy:


what do you mean when you talked about the alternative being that you failed to breed top quality?


----------



## Celt

I like Dixie. The way she holds her body and the look of her grabs my attention, but from the pictures I think Domino's ears are better looking.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

BOTH!!!

Hahaha. In all honestly, I like Domino, but I know nothing about shelties


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

minnieme said:


> We might have to fight for him..... :wink:
> 
> I don't know...I've ALWAYS had female dogs so I admit I'm partial to them...but maybe that will all change when/if we get a boy dog (Carl saw one on the rescue site ... a male he said he WANTS...nuts).
> 
> :focus: Sorry...but I love the lady dogs!!!


That's how I feel about males. I love them so much more than any of the females I have ever had. I have had 5 females and 3 males. My males have all been my favorites


----------



## Janet At Nutro

I say get both!
You did say you love puppies!


----------

